

Ask PG: How to Download My Data from HN? - wslh

I think web scraping HN consumes more web resources than giving an option to download the saved articles and comments.<p>Can HN offer this feature?
======
sp332
Would the HN API help you?
[https://www.hnsearch.com/api](https://www.hnsearch.com/api)

~~~
wslh
No, because they don't have access to your saved stories.

